# Update on US Nationals 2008



## shelley (May 1, 2008)

http://caltechcubeclub.freeserverhost.com/USNationals2008/

The US Nationals website has been updated with information on hotel accommodation. Also, if you are planning to go you are encouraged to preregister early. Registration fees will be raised to $25 + $2 per additional event in June, and $25 + $5 per additional event on the day of the tournament. Online preregistration will be closed one week before the tournament.

That is all.


----------



## Hadley4000 (May 1, 2008)

What part of Underground will the tournament be in? Is it going to be at the indoor event room? 

I'm still excited about the new venue. I get to take M.A.R.T.A(Atlanta subway) there. 5 minute drive to the station, 15 minutes on the train. I am waaaaay happy.

Plus, I'll get to set the NAR for pyraminx.


----------



## Bryan (May 1, 2008)

Anyone interested in splitting a room?


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 1, 2008)

Shelley, I have a question about MultiBLD (and I figured others are likely to be wondering the same thing, so I thought I'd just ask it here). It says that there's a Multiple Blindfold qualification round, but there's no place in the schedule for the event itself. Is this really a qualification round? If so, how will it work - how will qualification be determined?


----------



## shelley (May 1, 2008)

Yeah, I just realized that too. Someone else made up the schedules, I just copied and pasted them onto the site. I think that's the only round of multi-BLD we have.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 1, 2008)

Oh, okay - thanks for the clarification.


----------



## ddzoan (May 4, 2008)

who else is going?


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (May 4, 2008)

I'll be there... thankfully, registration costs are cheaper now. 

What do I do if the site is blocked in China?


----------



## shelley (May 4, 2008)

Um... use a proxy?
The US Nationals site is so controversial and spreads dangerous propaganda. _Cubing_ propaganda.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (May 4, 2008)

shelley said:


> Um... use a proxy?
> The US Nationals site is so controversial and spreads dangerous propaganda. _Cubing_ propaganda.



Ugh proxies. I'll be lucky if I can make it to the registration page before it times out...

Cubing propoganda is considered sedition around here. That's why we have competitions.


----------



## shelley (May 5, 2008)

It's because I'm Taiwanese, isn't it.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (May 5, 2008)

shelley said:


> It's because I'm Taiwanese, isn't it.



Yes, yes it is.

Actually, I don't think there's a ban on Taiwan-based sites. Then again, the only time I ever use them is for sourceforge downloads.

Registering on everything but 3OH and 5BLD.


----------



## ajmorgan25 (May 5, 2008)

I'll be there competing in 3x3 and it will be my first competition as well. My goal by then is to qualify. Hope I do it.


----------



## hdskull (May 6, 2008)

too far, can't make it :/ good luck to those who are going!


----------



## philkt731 (May 14, 2008)

I got a question about the qualification rounds. 

For each qualification round it says on the website:
Best of x, y:yy.yy qualifies, z proceed

Does this mean that if you beat the y:yy.yy time, you automatically proceed, or do you also have to be in the top z to proceed even if you beat the y:yy.yy time?

Also, if less than z people get a time lestt than y:yy.yy, do z people still proceed, or only the ones who beat y:yy.yy?


----------



## pjk (May 14, 2008)

I might be going. It is doubtful right now.


----------



## Bryan (May 14, 2008)

philkt731 said:


> I got a question about the qualification rounds.
> 
> For each qualification round it says on the website:
> Best of x, y:yy.yy qualifies, z proceed
> ...



If you have a time less than y, you proceed guaranteed. If less than z people have a time less than y, then the top z will proceed.


----------



## Hadley4000 (May 14, 2008)

Too many letters, this is starting to sound like algebra!


----------



## alexc (May 14, 2008)

Hadley4000 said:


> Too many letters, this is starting to sound like algebra!



I hate algebra!


----------



## cubekid57 (May 15, 2008)

I really wish I could go! I have a family reunion that same weekend. Is this the exact date or is it still scheduled to change? I am really going to try to still go. Plus, if I go it will be the first time I enter 2x2 event.


----------



## shelley (Jun 2, 2008)

Just a reminder, registration fees are supposed to go up today. However, because I am a nice person, you have until I update the site tonight (Pacific time) to take advantage of the lower early registration fees.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 2, 2008)

Are you sure that it's because you are nice. I take that as you are lazy XD


----------



## shelley (Jun 2, 2008)

That too. It's called spin


----------



## alexc (Jun 2, 2008)

Shelley: Did you get my e-mail concerning adding me to 4x4 blindfolded?


----------



## Tyson (Jun 2, 2008)

Bryan said:


> philkt731 said:
> 
> 
> > I got a question about the qualification rounds.
> ...



If you do not automatically qualify for the competition by having an average (or best in the BLD case) better than the stated time BEFORE US Nationals, then in the preliminary round, it does not matter what time you get, only your placement.

We guarantee that at least 5 people from the preliminary round will advance to the main event. If there is more space, we will admit more, but never less than 5 people even if the event is full.

Again, if you are in the preliminary round, only place matters and not your time.


----------



## Bryan (Jun 2, 2008)

Tyson said:


> If you do not automatically qualify for the competition by having an average (or best in the BLD case) better than the stated time BEFORE US Nationals, then in the preliminary round, it does not matter what time you get, only your placement.
> 
> We guarantee that at least 5 people from the preliminary round will advance to the main event. If there is more space, we will admit more, but never less than 5 people even if the event is full.
> 
> Again, if you are in the preliminary round, only place matters and not your time.



So it's different than what Leyan said here http://games.groups.yahoo.com/group/speedsolvingrubikscube/message/40414 ?


----------



## Tyson (Jun 2, 2008)

Yeah, it's different than what Leyan said there.

Leyan and I didn't really communicate too much on this process. We mostly discussed what the qualification times should be.

Thanks for bringing that message up to my attention. Though, I kind of feel that when Leyan wrote that, people should have pounced on it. How is qualifying before the event with an 8.00 second average the same as obtaining an 8.00 second single solve in the competition?

Average and single solve are two different things. I hope that the distinction between the two emphasizes to people that the qualification time is not applicable for advancement in the preliminary rounds.


----------



## Carson (Jun 28, 2008)

I am curious how many people typically show up for these events having not preregistered... specifically people with slower times. I currently average about 1:15 on 3x3, and after reviewing the profiles for everyone on the preregistration page, can see that I am in a class all by myself... and not so much in a positive way. I expect to have my average down to maybe 50 seconds by the time the event rolls around, but I will still be way slower than almost anyone there. Would be nice if a few people would show up with times closer to my own.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 28, 2008)

I'm going to register my daughters, who are in your time range. I just haven't done it yet, but I will soon.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jun 28, 2008)

Question.

Is a Live Video Feed possible you think? I would LOVE to watch!


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 28, 2008)

I'm pretty sure there isn't any internet. Maybe if someone has a sick broadband card and unlimited usage, then maybe, just maybe we'll get one up. The likelihood is very small though


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jun 28, 2008)

okay.

I'll cross my fingers till they break lol.


----------



## Carson (Jun 29, 2008)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> okay.
> 
> I'll cross my fingers till they break lol.




If they do have a feed, you're gonna have a tough time typing in the url with broken fingers...


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jun 29, 2008)

Carson said:


> Derrick Eide17 said:
> 
> 
> > okay.
> ...



uh oh... lol


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 29, 2008)

masterofthebass said:


> I'm pretty sure there isn't any internet. Maybe if someone has a sick broadband card and unlimited usage, then maybe, just maybe we'll get one up. The likelihood is very small though





Thre is internet there.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 29, 2008)

cool! now we just need someone with a camera.


----------



## Tyson (Jul 1, 2008)

There is? In what capacity? I'll have to check the website, but internet will be important.

Is it free wireless throughout the mall?


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jul 2, 2008)

There is WiFi there, and I am fairly sure it's free.


----------

